# Does 'drive by wire' mean that I can't - -...



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

Maybe I'm missing something here, but I'm trying to pin-point a slight belt sounding squeal, but I can't pinpoint it unless I'm able to rev the engine...

Does 'drive by wire' mean I can't rev the motor? Am I thinking of a 'drive by cable'?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Drive by wire just means it's done electronically but you should be able to rev. It sounds like maybe a belt tensioner? Drive by cable is mechanical like my LS1. Frankly I like that over the computer controlled everything but I understand why they went to it. It makes it easier as you don't need an idle air controller solenoid, etc but they IMHO are more prone to problems


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I think he means rev the motor while you're under the hood like you could with carbs or manually linked throttle bodies. You can't on an 05-06.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

HP11 said:


> I think he means rev the motor while you're under the hood like you could with carbs or manually linked throttle bodies. You can't on an 05-06.


Isn't that why you get married?


----------



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

HP11 said:


> I think he means rev the motor while you're under the hood like you could with carbs or manually linked throttle bodies. You can't on an 05-06.


Bingo! Thanks for the info.



svede1212 said:


> Isn't that why you get married?


:lol:


----------

